# Fill In the Blank... "The Most Important Skill In Martial Arts Is..."



## Zenjael (Mar 18, 2012)

"How to recognize a good teacher."

Friday at a location I both train and instruct at, we had the rare luck to have an assembly of respective martial arts masters in the area come together. There were 5 masters from 5 styles, with about 14 others in attendance from their own respective styles. Such is NOVA. Each master over the course of the 2 hours was elected to take a segment of time, to both teach, and review, if they had shared before. 

One of the more important exercises we had, was while stretching each would share what they thought was the most important technique in martial arts.

I was hoping anyone, with any insight to martial arts might share what in their opinion is just that; the most important skill to them. I figured I would start, though by no means feel it to be the only answer.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Mar 18, 2012)

Critical thinking.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MJS (Mar 18, 2012)

I would say being humble.  IMHO, without this, then you're going to get nowhere in the arts.  If you can't empty your cup and accept the fact that you don't know everything and that there're people who're better than you, then your time in the arts will probably suck.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 18, 2012)

show up


----------



## Gnarlie (Mar 18, 2012)

_Listening._  If you can't really listen and accept what is being said, then even the best teacher's words and lessons will not reach you, and even a brilliant critical mind cannot process information that never reaches it.  Humility will enable you to listen effectively.  Mouth closed, ears and eyes open, and never question things on the same day they are presented to you.  Listening is underrated as a skill, and is not easy to learn or develop, as it involves changing your natural habits.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 18, 2012)

He was a humble man, very unassuming. What you saw was what you got, with a demeanor toward others that was not aloof, in fact he placed himself a tad below whoever he met. As I got to know him more, I discovered that he was a shy man, not the type to showoff or draw attention to himself. At events he preferred to be out of the limelight, and would choose a table or seating toward the back. He treated people the way he wanted to be treated, and lived by a code Of ethics that were steadfast.
Once while in Okinawa, he had a contingency of students with him, and for some, it was their first time there. Toward the end of the visit that lasted a week, and, as a token of gratitude for the bond that was made, he was offered a promotion in rank. Masanobu Shinjo Sensei presented it, and it was immediately and politely denied with the words, "I am sorry Sensei, but I did not come to Okinawa for a promotion, but to train and introduce my students to you. From that day forward the bond grew even stronger. 

My Sensei, Perter L. Musacchio (The Father of Upstate NY Karate), is the one I am speaking of above. I feel in his life he represented what the OP is asking for from a true Martial Artist. On December 4th, 2008, in an automobile accident, his life ended, but his teachings will live on forever. RIP  :asian:


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 18, 2012)

> My Sensei, Perter L. Musacchio (The Father of Upstate NY Karate), is the  one I am speaking of above. I feel in his life he represented what the  OP is asking for from a true Martial Artist. On December 4th, 2008, in  an automobile accident, his life ended, but his teachings will live on  forever. RIP  :asian:



I feel sadness from hearing that an individual like this passed away. They are the kind who are truly worth knowing, and learning from, and who keep the martial arts alive for the rest of us to attempt to do so. Now and again in life we are lucky to meet people like this, not just in martial arts. I am happy you had the time you did with him, and honestly, I wish I could have met him. If there is anything he has written that you know of, or videos demonstrating his teachings, I hope you post them. I think even just hearing his words of advice, if any are recorded, will help many on these boards.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 18, 2012)

> *A university professor went to visit a famous Zen master. While the master quietly  served tea, the professor talked about Zen. The master poured the visitor's cup to  the brim, and then kept pouring. The professor watched the overflowing cup until  he could no longer restrain himself.  "It's overfull! No more will go in!" the professor blurted.  "You are like this cup," the master replied, "How can I show you Zen unless you first  empty your cup."
> *



You cannot learn *anything* if you already feel that you know. Preconceived ideas and prejudices always keep us from seeing the truth. 


I think that the most important skill in martial arts is keeping an open mind.


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 18, 2012)

Power; Because if You can hit hard, even if you cant call on anything else Youve learnt, You can get by.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 18, 2012)

Listening and following directions.  Very simple concepts, seldom done well.


----------



## Buka (Mar 18, 2012)

What's really needed......always have an argument ready, a counterpoint, an exception to the rule, and an excuse. Keep them ready and handy, right behind that theory so loved, that trial and error procrastination, and that nifty new technique shown on Tuesday last. Add some shiny buttons, a few stripes to the old belt, a business card declaring you a sensei, a gal who might listen, and that all important entourage - and viola! You got yourself honest to goodness stud status in Martial Arts.

Just sayin'.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty much all good advice above, which is one of the reasons it is nearly impossible to answer a question like this.  To some extent I think it must be teacher and student specific.

But I lean towards MJS and jks9199.  Humility should lead to listening and following directions.  I might add acceptance of confidence.  Not over confidence, but acceptance that the things you are being taught have value (will work) when learned correctly.  If you can't, you must be in the wrong MA or lack humility.


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 19, 2012)

All the answers have been good. I think Perseverance is a critical skill/behavior/attitude for a martial artist. 

You can do anything, if you keep trying.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Just my 2 cents, but, basically the majority of the above posts directly or indirectly mention humility as key to the OP question. This is also a trait that will serve everyone well through life in general........ The only way to handle the knowledge you receive in a martial arts setting is to eat a lot of humble pie, right from the start.............


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2012)

Common sense.  With it, everything said above is obvious.  Without it, you end up LARPing with a 21 year old grand master.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve said:


> Common sense.  With it, everything said above is obvious.  Without it, you end up LARPing with a 21 year old grand master.



:hmm:

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## rframe (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve said:


> Without it, you end up LARPing....



Haha, even from an inexperienced point of view, fantasy "LARPing" seems to be a very large percentage of the martial arts "market", though rarely admitted.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 19, 2012)

Everyone is missing the single most important characteristic of a good martial artist.  The ability to fart on command.

Because no one wants to train with Sensei Farty McSmellington in a hot sweaty dojo.  So squeeze 'em out before you step into the dojo.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Mar 19, 2012)

Physically? Footwork. Placing yourself in a superior position is the key to victory and you can't move to a better position if you stand still and flail.

Other than that I think Open mindedness and listening and what the others have said pretty much hits the nail on the head. Something people forget about when it comes to studying martial arts is the actual _studying_ too. One must look at what he is doing, the purpose of movements, the lessons and principles behind them, how the grow and evolve, and what it teaches you about yourself.


----------



## Madcity (Mar 19, 2012)

Living the martial way 

Thats the one I want to go with, and the one I want to become disciplined enough to do. (and I have a LONG way to go )

Treating everything I do as some form of self discipline, self improvement or challenge to rise to rather than just doing martial arts during the few hours a week I am at class.

For me I think this is a good place to start.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 19, 2012)

I like these answers so far.  I think the most important skill in martial arts is...  

... The skill of discernment.  

With discernment you will appreciate from the beginning what is the right and wrong art for you, the right and wrong teacher for you and the right and wrong way for you to train.

Discernment will allow you to view your weakness without the fear that causes denial of that weakness.  With discernment you can work your weakness to become better. Or the best.  Of course, discernment will show to you that even if you are the best you can still be beat.  Then again, it is discernment that will persuade you that even if you cannot be the best, or are no longer the best, you can still be the best that you are.

The easy question to answer is what is the most important skill.  I think the more difficult question to address is one that asks about acquisition of that skill.


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everyone is missing the single most important characteristic of a good martial artist.  The ability to fart on command.
> 
> Because no one wants to train with Sensei Farty McSmellington in a hot sweaty dojo.  So squeeze 'em out before you step into the dojo.


In BJJ, that's just a little extra momentum.  Every once in a while, you need to turn on the afterburners.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Everyone is missing the single most important characteristic of a good martial artist. *The ability to fart on command*.
> 
> Because no one wants to train with Sensei Farty McSmellington in a hot sweaty dojo. So squeeze 'em out before you step into the dojo.




This is a closely guarded secret technique in MMA, it causes your opponent to disengage very swiftly, sometimes though grappling makes it happen all by itself...by all accounts.


----------



## Zenjael (Mar 19, 2012)

> but acceptance that the things you are being taught have value (will  work) when learned correctly.  If you can't, you must be in the wrong MA  or lack humility.



Do people really do the former? Even techniques I have decided to be impractical I will still practice for the arts sake. Can't imagine a technique which didn't have some utility, in some fashion.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 19, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> This is a closely guarded secret technique in MMA, it causes your opponent to disengage very swiftly, sometimes though grappling makes *it happen all by itself*...by all accounts.



Ahh, isn't this the indication of true mastery...when it happens all by itself


----------



## Steve (Mar 19, 2012)

Zenjael said:


> Do people really do the former? Even techniques I have decided to be impractical I will still practice for the arts sake. Can't imagine a technique which didn't have some utility, in some fashion.


Yes, and in a style like BJJ, it actually makes a lot of sense.  Most techniques fall into one of a few categories.  There are techniques that are immediately applicable.  These are the ones that are similar to (or maybe extensions of) techniques you're already comfortable with.  

Then there are techniques that need some time.  These are the ones that are foreign, but are within the physical realm of possibility.  Drill, drill, drill, and then work them into your game.  With time and intent practice, these become effective.  

Finally, there are the techniques that are, for you, physically not an option.  For example, while I can invert and regain guard, I'm not going to work from an inverted guard, folded in half like some of these kids.  I'm not working a game like Caio Terra or the Mendes Brothers.

The key, though, and you touch on it, is trusting your coach.  As a student, I don't always have the experience or perspective to distinguish between techniques I cannot execute and techniques I cannot execute YET.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 19, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Power; Because if You can hit hard, even if you cant call on anything else Youve learnt, You can get by.


It's funny that you mention this. I had the honor of training with two sensei's. My original one and in later years my original sensei's instructor.  
It was the second one that always said "the only secret to martial arts was, you have to hit them hard". We all know there is more to it then that, but, he was a big man, and one hit from him was very meaningful.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 19, 2012)

My old WC si sok liked to tell the story of the time he asked his sifu about pressure points.
His sifu's response was " every place I hit you is a pressure point"


----------



## Buka (Mar 19, 2012)

Steve said:


> Yes, and in a style like BJJ, it actually makes a lot of sense.  Most techniques fall into one of a few categories.  There are techniques that are immediately applicable.  These are the ones that are similar to (or maybe extensions of) techniques you're already comfortable with.
> 
> Then there are techniques that need some time.  These are the ones that are foreign, but are within the physical realm of possibility.  Drill, drill, drill, and then work them into your game.  With time and intent practice, these become effective.
> 
> ...



Great post. And that is one hell of a great last line. That's fricken Gospel.


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 20, 2012)

I think the most important skill is the 4th tenet - self control - it's always necessary and is the mark of a good teacher..


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 21, 2012)

I have to go with Gnarly's answer.  Everything is secondary to the ability to truly listen.  The ability to really work is also a plus.


----------



## tayl0124 (Apr 29, 2012)

Relaxation!!


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 30, 2012)

tayl0124 said:


> Relaxation!!



...ehehehe.
Right.
So, Youre saying, that so long as Youre relaxed, everything else just takes care of itself?

I, Good Sir, am Living Proof that that is not the case


----------



## pgsmith (May 1, 2012)

In my opinion, the most impertant thing in any martial art, indeed, in anything in life, is desire. I've seen any number of natural, athletically gifted folks drop out of martial arts because they lacked desire, not skill. I've also seen folks that I thought were shooting at the moon, but desire saw them through. 

  If you desire something enough, you will overcome the obstacles that stand in your way. We can't learn a thing without the desire to learn.

  However, it must also be said that desire _alone_ will get you nowhere. The desire has to be coupled with determination to achieve that desire, else it's simply dreaming.

  Just my thoughts on it.


----------



## Gnarlie (May 1, 2012)

I'd like to put forward a second answer to this question:

The most important skill in martial arts is.......................................................................................................using the ignore function.


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 9, 2012)

Listening has come up a few times. Sometimes it goes beyond just listening for the sake of listening though, actually paying attention and understanding counts for far more. Learning is another and a key part of listening, probably the main one IMO. More specifically the willingness and/or maturity to accept learning in any shape or form, at any place or time whether in the Dojo or on the forums here or elsewhere and understanding and accepting that no matter how long you've trained, how good you (or others) think you are, you never truly stop learning. If you find that you do stop learning, it might be time to step back and re-evaluate....


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 9, 2012)

humility - everything else will fall into place after that is realized...


----------



## the system (May 16, 2012)

all very good and duly noted in my opinion i think and have learned from my mental training performed for other reasons that will and determintaion though not the most important skill to develope is one of the criticle skills needed to ascend to any level of mastery whether the ring the art you choose or and more important than anything else self mastery without the fiery will and determination to succed at any cost to prevail in any situation learning any art is hard not enjoyable and about as pointless as bouncing a ball off of a wall and it is almost never brought up or encouraged in the arts anymore oh and one more a skill i learned while working with navy seals intro the tadpoles like rotc for the navy seals is s.o.g more method than a skill it stands for small observable goals start small focus with full will and intent and any thing is possible


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 16, 2012)

the system said:


> all very good and duly noted in my opinion i think and have learned from my mental training performed for other reasons that will and determintaion though not the most important skill to develope is one of the criticle skills needed to ascend to any level of mastery whether the ring the art you choose or and more important than anything else self mastery without the fiery will and determination to succed at any cost to prevail in any situation learning any art is hard not enjoyable and about as pointless as bouncing a ball off of a wall and it is almost never brought up or encouraged in the arts anymore oh and one more a skill i learned while working with navy seals intro the tadpoles like rotc for the navy seals is s.o.g more method than a skill it stands for small observable goals start small focus with full will and intent and any thing is possible



Ummm... could you please repost that as individual sentences? It's quite hard to read and follow any one stream of thought. That said, if learning your art isn't enjoyable for you, then you are learning the wrong art. Simple as that. Also, if learning an art is as pointless as bouncing a ball off a wall (I believe that has a point by the way, it's great for hand eye co-ordination and reflexes), then why learn it in the first place?


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 16, 2012)

> * Primary Art and Ranking: jkd tkd systema ninpo taijutsu life long white belt *



This doesn't inspire much confidence by the way, just so you know. Pick one primary art not 4. Why a life long white belt? That may explain why training isn't enjoyable if you don't think you are getting anywhere or achieving anything


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2012)

Open mind. 

With an open mind, one is open to critical thinking. One is open to new ideas. One can listen to others and question others as well. An Open mind realizes there is more than one solution, and that you may have to learn multiple solutions. You do not accuse or condemn other arts. AN open mind is more concerned about themselves than others when it comes to training. 

My thoughts. 

Now, Rule number one is Avoidance. Avoid getting hit. Avoid arguing with the instructor. Avoid closing your mind. Avoid point fingers at others. etcetera ...


----------



## the system (May 17, 2012)

With Respect,
Supra Vijai 

first off i was making a point. and the lifelong white belt is a metaphor if you dont understand it than you probably havent learned anything from the arts. it means to always think of yourself as a rookie, a begginer it humbles you. and secondly if you need a belt system to prove you have gotten anywhere then you truly are misunderstanding the essence of the arts. they are a training system to develope warriors. even the most soft and flowing internal arts like tai chi. and i can assure you, that the belt rank you hold only builds an uneccesary ego that in a real life situation would probably get you killed. and i do love my training i never said i didnt i merely stated that without the ability to will the self and the body to perfect onesself through the arts whichever you choose to train in something you obviously missunderstood. it will go in one ear and out the other so to speak. and i do appologize for the lack of proper sentencing but i am learning to program and it messes with my normal typing archatecture. the point i was trying to make with the ball ref was that if you dont have willpower involved in every part of your martial arts  training. than teaching you would be like forcing a child to stand up straight so to speak. if you dont will yourself to perform proper technique than it would take ages to build any muscle memory making every aspect of the art you train in null and void and the 4 main arts i actualy am activly studying ten and there is no primary art one should learn


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 18, 2012)

the system said:


> With Respect,
> Supra Vijai
> 
> first off i was making a point. and the lifelong white belt is a metaphor if you dont understand it than you probably havent learned anything from the arts. it means to always think of yourself as a rookie, a begginer it humbles you. and secondly if you need a belt system to prove you have gotten anywhere then you truly are misunderstanding the essence of the arts. they are a training system to develope warriors. even the most soft and flowing internal arts like tai chi. and i can assure you, that the belt rank you hold only builds an uneccesary ego that in a real life situation would probably get you killed. and i do love my training i never said i didnt i merely stated that without the ability to will the self and the body to perfect onesself through the arts whichever you choose to train in something you obviously missunderstood. it will go in one ear and out the other so to speak. and i do appologize for the lack of proper sentencing but i am learning to program and it messes with my normal typing archatecture. the point i was trying to make with the ball ref was that if you dont have willpower involved in every part of your martial arts  training. than teaching you would be like forcing a child to stand up straight so to speak. if you dont will yourself to perform proper technique than it would take ages to build any muscle memory making every aspect of the art you train in null and void and the 4 main arts i actualy am activly studying ten and there is no primary art one should learn



Alrighty, having a metaphor is fine, having humility is commendable and the lack of needing a belt to prove your worth shows maturity. That said, when making a profile about yourself to give other members of a worldwide forum who are often strangers some insight into who you are and where you are coming from, an actual art and rank would help. As for my own personal views on belts, well they aren't secret by any means and I've posted them on here in several threads. See this is where we differ, I don't see the arts as a training system to develop warriors. If I wanted that here in Australia, I'd get myself a bit fitter and go enlist as an Army reserve or look at one of the other branches of the military. You don't see Marines learning 10 martial arts as part of their standard training. They learn MCMAP and that's it but that doesn't mean they aren't widely considered some of the fiercest warriors on the planet. 

As far as your point about ego, I know plenty of egotistical goons who have never stepped into a Dojo just as I know plenty of serious high level martial artists who are not egotistical goons. Belts these days may be about giving kids a sense of value (quite important mind you) and the advent of the McDojo may have diminished their value but from a more traditional point of view, belts served to show time in an art. You started off with a white belt and rather than grade or change belt colours, you kept it and trained and trained and over time, the belt would discolour and darken eventually getting to the black colour we associate with time and experience as well as proven ability. 

I'm glad you love your training. I apologise if it seemed like I was talking directly at you in my post but I was not, it was a general commentary that if Person A does not love what they are doing or learning, then Person A needs to re-evaluate if they are in the right art for them and possibly move on. Perfection to me is a dangerous thing... it doesn't really exist, only what can be perceived as perfect or rather, the challenge presented by striving for perfection. If perfection in an art was truly possible, you wouldn't have practitioners devoting their whole lives to constantly getting better and improving themselves - in more ways than just the fighting. 

Again, having a child stand up straight has many advantages for the child both in the current time frame and later life which are both physical and psychological. I for one didn't have great posture as a little kid and already my back is paying for it  The willpower is an interesting one. You can "will" ability to yourself all you want but unless your (Person A) name is Neo and you (Person A) are in the Matrix, it isn't going to mean squat compared to actual blood, sweat, tears and hours upon hours of training to get the technique right. Then repeat that for every other technique. As you go, you'll notice those things you slaved away at come a lot more naturally when you need them because they're in muscle memory AND they are correct technique. Simply stating that you need will to build muscle memory quickly doesn't account for correctness, understanding or internalizing the material. Futher, stating that "it would take ages to build any muscle memory making every aspect of the art you train in null and void" is a HUGE claim. I'm 5 years into my own training. I'm starting to get thing working from muscle memory under adrenaline now but they are still extremely gross motor actions. Saying that means every aspect my art is null and void is frankly, a little insulting. I'm not training MA for quick survival on the street. I'm not sure if you quite get the difference just based on your posts

Not saying there is any one art that is amazing and 100% complete and foolproof and should be the primary. If there was one, everyone would be in it defeating the need for the diversity we have now. That said, what do you get from training in 10 arts? Wouldn't you be better off picking one (or 2 or 3 if you really want) and working the bejesus outta those? Striving to get perfection in 3 arts would be a full time gig I'd imagine. As a kid I used to be interested in magic and every tape I bought or magician I spoke to said the same thing: there is no point knowing 20 complicated tricks and an hour long act if you can't perform them properly. You are much better off with half a dozen basic tricks that are quick & easy to set up and execute. If that's on a stage where someone isn't (I hope) trying to actively hurt me, then I sure as hell wouldn't want long, complex and unrefined on the streets. But that's just me.


----------



## the system (May 19, 2012)

a few very good points but this is turning into quite an informative conversation our ideas are clashing in perfect flow like two like two martial artist testing their skill and knowledge against one another alright ill explain what i mean by willpower in more detail. quick note this would be a great thread sort of technical debate but i do agree  a few of your points  my reasoning for stating willpower started with an article i read about five years ago in science magazine is was a report that a psycologest probly spelled wrong. became very intrigued about the high dropout rate for the navy seals hellweek part of thier training. they are forced to stay up for seven days straight performing physical tasks so demanding of the body that nato has tried to stop it. with only one hour of rest a day. he became intrigued by this and followed them around doing test for two years . he fund out first that the whole system was designed not to find the most physicaly fit they explained that during the formation of the seals program. through millions of dollars of reaserch that the man who has a fiery will the want and desire to do what he has set his heart to do. the men with the strongest willpower where the ones that acompleshed thier goals without hesitation against any odds  and that the shear intent of will to make physical movment expands the neural pathways to the limb in witch it is focused on in creasing control and  yes muscle memory he found out that as soon as a potential seal candidate loses even the slightest focus thinks he cant one time than he fails and rings that bell. the first thing that is drilled into them before they ever get of that bus is willpower excersises that is why i have stated that will power as one of the most important skills to have becouse americas most elite protective force our bravest and strongest warriors are choosen by thier willpower and with 100% mission success rate with no faluires is track record i can trust. now i have question to ask if you dont believ me try this its simple and oly takes a week about fifteen minutes a day right befor you go to sleep lay relaxed with your eyes closed and to yourself say these words with an open mind I am completely calm (once)
My right arm is heavy (six times)
I am completely calm (once)
My right arm is warm (six times)
I am completely calm (once)
My heart beats calmly and regularly
(six times)
I am completely calm (once)
My breathing is calm and regular
... it breathes me (six times)
I am completely calm (once)
My abdomen is flowingly warm
(six times)
I am completely calm (once)
My forehead is pleasantly cool
(six times)
I am completely calm (once) after you get done and dont open your eyes say my form is perfect 30 times then say my will is undeterd i can do anything 30 times then with as much mental effort and willed intent as you can state my muscle memory is faster than light and lasts longer than energy 30 times than ask your to set up some tests on muscle memory for you  i guarentee youll see improvment in all the aspects in your life


----------



## Chris Parker (May 19, 2012)

Dude. Sentences. Paragraphs. Or no-one will bother to read your posts.


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 19, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> Dude. Sentences. Paragraphs. Or no-one will bother to read your posts.



What he said...



the system said:


> a few very good points but this is turning into quite an informative conversation our ideas are clashing in perfect flow like two like two martial artist testing their skill and knowledge against one another alright ill explain what i mean by willpower in more detail. quick note this would be a great thread sort of technical debate but i do agree  a few of your points  my reasoning for stating willpower started with an article i read about five years ago in science magazine is was a report that a psycologest probly spelled wrong. became very intrigued about the high dropout rate for the navy seals hellweek part of thier training. they are forced to stay up for seven days straight performing physical tasks so demanding of the body that nato has tried to stop it. with only one hour of rest a day. he became intrigued by this and followed them around doing test for two years . he fund out first that the whole system was designed not to find the most physicaly fit they explained that during the formation of the seals program. through millions of dollars of reaserch that the man who has a fiery will the want and desire to do what he has set his heart to do. the men with the strongest willpower where the ones that acompleshed thier goals without hesitation against any odds  and that the shear intent of will to make physical movment expands the neural pathways to the limb in witch it is focused on in creasing control and  yes muscle memory he found out that as soon as a potential seal candidate loses even the slightest focus thinks he cant one time than he fails and rings that bell. the first thing that is drilled into them before they ever get of that bus is willpower excersises that is why i have stated that will power as one of the most important skills to have becouse americas most elite protective force our bravest and strongest warriors are choosen by thier willpower and with 100% mission success rate with no faluires is track record i can trust. now i have question to ask if you dont believ me try this its simple and oly takes a week about fifteen minutes a day right befor you go to sleep lay relaxed with your eyes closed and to yourself say these words with an open mind I am completely calm (once)
> My right arm is heavy (six times)
> I am completely calm (once)
> My right arm is warm (six times)
> ...



I'm familiar with hell week (at least in theory) and one take on it that I've heard is that the Navy does not make SEALS, the SEALS show up for BUDS with about 4 times as many who think they can make it only to find out that in fact, they can't. 80% atrition rates do imply that only 20% have the mental grit to go the distance but comparing SEALS to civilians, martial artist or not, is a bit of a mismatch. 100% mission success rate is again a very big call and what do you define success? no casualties? all objectives completed? no "friendly" kills?  Regardless, once again simply willing yourself to get through it isn't completely enough and the willpower needed to go to the gym or get through an obstacle course is very different to the willpower needed to seriously injure or kill another human being even in self defense. I will completely pay the idea that you need the will power to get into the gym and get through a work out or to go to training or to practice techniques at home. That's the willpower to overcome laziness or fatigue, get off your butt and do something. That by itself does not however, guarantee skill in any way.

Speaking of, that's a cute exercise there. I've got mild Insomnia so I've actually had that recommended to me by a sleep specialist as a way of calming the brain. To be honest, I find it clears my head so I can think about even more stuff but in a logical fashion  I think you are going for the mind over matter approach or placebo effect wherein you believe something works so it does, just keep in mind the issues with correctness as mentioned before or probably more dangerously, false confidence. If I tried that exercise every day and convinced myself I knew Dim Mak as used by JCVD in Bloodsport and train muscle memory to punch in a certain fashion, I'd still break my fist the first time I hit an actual stack of bricks. That's against bricks, I'd rather not think about what the outcome would be against an assailant.


----------



## Josh Oakley (May 19, 2012)

Just want to pop in real quick and say that whole white-belt-turning-in-to-black-belt-by-training-and-getting-dirty story is a myth. 

K. I'm good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supra Vijai (May 20, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Just want to pop in real quick and say that whole white-belt-turning-in-to-black-belt-by-training-and-getting-dirty story is a myth.
> 
> K. I'm good.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Cool, it's just what I'd heard myself but if it's wrong then I stand corrected


----------



## rickster (May 20, 2012)

Cyriacus said:


> Power; Because if You can hit hard, even if you cant call on anything else Youve learnt, You can get by.



I slightly disagree.

Because there will/could be a time when you are faced with someone that can take a hit and/or hit harder than you.

So your wits should prevail (Not all battles are won by the strongest force)


As for "open mind", many martial artists tend to close theirs slightly focusing on their art, or what they do, as being paramount.

A "open mind" should extend beyond biased notions, prejudices, and fixed opinions or beliefs.
(I.E. Martial art history/lineage is so vague, but so desired into the form of rank or recognition, that "open mind" sometimes gets thrown out)


----------



## rickster (May 20, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Just want to pop in real quick and say that whole white-belt-turning-in-to-black-belt-by-training-and-getting-dirty story is a myth.
> 
> K. I'm good.



Yep. And it takes a open minded person to reverse their opinion from belief and accept this


----------



## GaryR (May 24, 2012)

The most important overall skill IMO is to be able to dynamically apply the basics of your style/art well under duress.  (assuming your methods are of course effective   )

This encompasses of course a few things, but I don't think narrowing down any further is fully appropriate. 

G


----------



## pgsmith (May 25, 2012)

> The most important overall skill IMO is to be able to dynamically apply the basics of your style/art well under duress.


So what you're saying is that the most important skill in martial arts is learning and understanding a martial art?


----------

